# U-Boat Type V11B - 1/350 AFV Club



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Some photos of a U-Boat I've just finished and which I may include in a future seascape with the Dragons DKM Scharnhorst. Will post this in two parts due to the upload limits.

Hope you enjoy. Derek


----------

